# Bumps and Scars from Hell - Advice Highly Needed!



## x-ivy (Oct 19, 2007)

So, I've had acne for about 4 years now, and I'm sick and tired of them. I know that most of you ladies have had them *way* longer than I have, but I can't help feeling alone. I've been looking at some of the forums on Proactive and such and heard of some really great results. I've tried Proactive and it didn't work at all, gave me more acne really
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Before that I was using Clinique's regular 3-Step products but got tired of it and moved on to Proactive. Now I've been using Clinique's new Acne Solutions products since the middle of July, and I've only seen a few changes. My skin's gotten *a lot* smoother and a lot of the tiny black heads on my nose and forehead had disapeared, but that's it. Pimple haven't stopped rising and it seems like I'm getting _new_ scars.
I feel like the acne is holding me back from being more of an outgoing person and I hate it. I tried talking to my Mum about going to see a dermatologist, but she said it's reallt expensive...

I was wondering what you guys think I should do! I'm getting pretty desperate about it, and I know it's bad, but I just can't help it. I'm kind worried I'll have them all thoughout high school and not have as much fun as I want too.

Here are some pictures of me, *NO EDITING*...ohhh the agony!!


----------



## Indian Barbie (Oct 19, 2007)

I was having problems recently too, but I find that tea tree oil products from the body shop has been working quite well for me. And its not mega expensive either.


----------



## aeni (Oct 19, 2007)

One of my old classmates in highschool had the same problems as you do - he used Proactive for awhile and then moved on to micro dermabrasion.  Mind you I hadn't seen him in 2 years but when I did, I couldn't believe how amazing his skin looked b/c it took away almost all of the scars (he continued to still have acne, but the micro removed the former scarring).

Sorry I can't be of much help otherwise.  Have you seen a dermatologist or even considered birth control (which helps acne)?


----------



## frocher (Oct 19, 2007)

Try Borghese mud, there is regular and sensitive formula.


----------



## x-ivy (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeni* 

 
_One of my old classmates in highschool had the same problems as you do - he used Proactive for awhile and then moved on to micro dermabrasion. Mind you I hadn't seen him in 2 years but when I did, I couldn't believe how amazing his skin looked b/c it took away almost all of the scars (he continued to still have acne, but the micro removed the former scarring).

Sorry I can't be of much help otherwise. Have you seen a dermatologist or even considered birth control (which helps acne)?_

 
I haven't seen a dermoatologist yet, but I'm aiming to see one.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And I had to go on the pill because of my cramps..but they made me nauseous, so I got off those right away..


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Oct 20, 2007)

When my acne was pretty bad I used Angels on Bare Skin and Tea Tree Water both by Lush and that helped me out big time.

Do you exfoliate at all? It may help if you do that a few times a week. I found that helped me a lot as well and helped to reduce scaring a bit. HTH


----------



## x-ivy (Oct 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V15U4L_3RR0R* 

 
_When my acne was pretty bad I used Angels on Bare Skin and Tea Tree Water both by Lush and that helped me out big time.

Do you exfoliate at all? It may help if you do that a few times a week. I found that helped me a lot as well and helped to reduce scaring a bit. HTH_

 
Yeah, everyone keeps saying to use Lush
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I might just have to beg my Mum to try yet another thing...

Oh...and I exfoliate every morning. If I don't then my skin peels all day and gets *really* oily


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Oct 20, 2007)

You might call me crazy for this but it worked for me. I used to get pretty bad oily patches on my skin and I used to put loads of moisurising cream on them. I found that this helped to reduce the oily patches because my skin started to prodice less sebum because of the extra cream I was putting on. You may want to try this at night though. At first My skin went kinda crazy but then it settles down and balanced out. Does take a few months though. But you don't have to try it. Most people think I'm having a laugh when I tell them about it but like I said it worked for me. I Used Dream Cream by Lush lol.  (Can you tell that I'm a bit of a Lush fanatic?)


----------



## aeni (Oct 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V15U4L_3RR0R* 

 
_ I Used Dream Cream by Lush lol.  (Can you tell that I'm a bit of a Lush fanatic?)_

 
Dream Cream on the face?  Wow - I could never do that - seems too oily for me to use there.  But I heart it on my legs and elbows like no other.


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Oct 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeni* 

 
_Dream Cream on the face?  Wow - I could never do that - seems too oily for me to use there.  But I heart it on my legs and elbows like no other._

 
Yup. Works really well for me.  As well as the oily patches I got some unpleasent dry and red splotches and it cleared it right up. Never had any problems using it. It goes on my hands as well and any other really dry bits that my body can't do on it's own.


----------



## flowerhead (Oct 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x-ivy* 

 
_Yeah, everyone keeps saying to use Lush
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I might just have to beg my Mum to try yet another thing...

Oh...and I exfoliate every morning. If I don't then my skin peels all day and gets *really* oily_

 
You should try Lush, it's skincare is completely natural, there are no man-made chemicals which make acne worse in a lot of cases. Try Coalface cleansing bar (It has licorice in it which is extremely calming) and Tea Tree Oil toner. Cupcake Facemask is great at clearing skin too. I had minor acne when I was about 14 and Lush completely cleared it, my skin was visibly better after a week of using it. Essentially, you should make your skincare as simple as possible, using two or three products twice a day. Too much intrusion stresses skin and makes it break out more.
On a side note, exfoliating every day is extremely bad for acne...you should only do it about once a week.


----------



## mayenni (Oct 25, 2007)

sorry to be the downer but u *have* to see a dermatologist to get rid of ur acne.I had pretty bad cystic acne(the worst kind) all over my face and I tried almost every pharmacy brand that I saw in a magazine, on t.v, or recc by forums like this one.I even tried proactive.My bf bought it for me as a gift thats how bad my acne was.Finally after I graduated highschool I went to see a derm.She put me on Tazorac at night and clindamycin in the morning.After trying for 4 years, my acne was almost completely gone in less than a year after going to the derm.I still have very small breakouts but nothing like before and they are usualy gone in a week.The visit to the derm might me expensive but in my case my insurance covered the creams.Plus I was spending too much money buying random products anyways.Sorry about the long rant but piont is to save ur money and go see a derm.Its worth it.


----------



## Anita (Nov 21, 2007)

I agree with the last post. See a derm. In Canada, do you have to have a prescription to get Retin A Micro? Or Differin? These will make your face peel pretty bad for the first few weeks but after that you should see dramatic results. Or if you go to the derm, they might put you on Accutane. I am on Retin A Micro and it has worked wonders for me.


----------



## alien21xx (Nov 21, 2007)

Agreed with the posts about going to see a dermatologist. It's the best option and I really think you should do it now while the scars are fresh.

When I was a teen, I never wanted to go because I felt it was too expensive even though my 'rents were willing to pay for my treatment. My stubbornness has no resulted in permanent scarring that no amount of microdermabrasion or peeling can help. When I last went to see a dermatologist, he said that if I want the scars totally gone, I need to have each and every single one of them laser-treated.


----------



## milamonster (Dec 7, 2007)

hey girl
i feel your pain. when i was in middle school the doctor used to give me all kinds of stuff for my face. i finally had found one that was awesoem but she hadnt given me a refill so when i went in the next time i wanted the same thing, and supposedly they didnt have it. it was supposed to be the same thing but clearly was in a diff bottle and didnnt work as well .
i used proactive and it worked well for me. at first it would create more acne supposedly clearing out the skin and bringing the bumps to the surface but after that it worked like a dream. but it cost too much for me so istopped. soemtimes you have to give stuff a while to work, but if you have and this isnt your case, then i would hit up a dermatologist. 
here's a few things though that helped me out with acne:
not touching my face
cleaning my brushes more. 
using a gel cleanser


----------



## somethingsinful (Dec 7, 2007)

I use differin it really works for me and my normal doctor prescribed it for me  so if your mom still wont take you to a dermatologist try asking your doctor for it it was $50 but for the next prescription you can use a rebate just go to website


----------



## quinntastic (Dec 9, 2007)

I have to disagree with seeing a dermatologist until you've exhausted all your options.  It is pretty expensive.

The problems with Proactiv and Clinique - CHEMICALS!  That is why your skin is worse after you use them.  It's like putting battery acid on your face.  NO THANK YOU!

Ok I'm going to talk from experience, not personal experience, but because I've worked in skin care I have some product recommendations that have helped friends/clients.  

I'm assuming that you are oily and quite possibly a little sensitive because of the volume of breakouts.  

1. Cleanser - Cream Bar or Get Down clay cleanser from Origins.  Some people don't like soap bars but this one is great.  
2. Exfoliator - St. Ive's Apricot scrub is gentle and good for everyday use, or I love Modern Friction by Origins.  It cleans your pores of EVERYTHING and minimizes the appearance of pores.  Also did wonders for me personally in buffing out acne scars.  A big plus in my book.  You only use it two to three times a week.
3. Mask - once a week.  A clay mask will draw out all the impurities and help control the oil.  Origins has one called You're Getting Warmer that also has clay in it.  Clay helps to break up and dissolve the oil and keep it at bay.
4. Toner - essential!  This will pH balance your face.  Try one that has clay.  Origins Oil Refiner is good.
5. Moisturizer - you still need one if you are oily.  Try an oil-free formula.  They are lightweight and won't clog pores.  Origins' Matte Scientist is for oily skin and is fantastic.

I use all Origins and it has made a HUGE difference on my skin.  Now I am the opposite, I have really dry skin but I did have problems with acne in college, but my skin is fantastic now and I am happy with the difference.

I also would suggest no makeup for a while until your skin clears.  That is to say no foundation.  Unless you want to try Bare Minerals which will not clog your pores.

Some pics: 

You can see the acne and scars on my forehead.  I had to crop out my friend Shirley.






And now:






Good luck and I hope that your skin gets in shape soon!


----------



## chameleonmary (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi sweety,

I think you need to see a dermatologist (after what I have been through, you seriously cannot put a price on good skin and self esteem), and I will be blunt with you (at the risk of some disagreement) that you might benefit from a course of Roaccutane. I dont know about costs of dermatologists from country to country but I only saw my derm half a dozen times over a year and spent zilch on skincare products for the whole year i was on it, only a cream cleanser so I saved money on other 'quick fix' treatments.

I had been on it for a year and think its the best thing I could ever do for my skin. I had severe cystic acne for ten years of my life. I did the whole Proactiv, Clinique 3 step, leaving it alone, stopping makeup stuff and it might have improved my skin temporarily, but a few weeks later, or when my period came, it would just come back. I can honestly say that since I stopped Roaccutane 6 or 7 months ago, I have had only 2 TINY pimples which went away in a few days. When I got an acne cyst or large pimple before the treatment, they would stay for weeks and scar even if I didn’t squeeze.

If I could find a before/after pic I would, but I hated my skin so much in that time that I shunned away from photographs. I have an after pic, I am wearing only a little mineral makeup and a tiny bit of eye makeup.

If you can afford it, see a dermatologist. They will go through the pros and cons (whilst there are some side effects, I was very lucky to have had very few), and give you their recommendation (which you are not obliged to take). It wouldnt hurt, at least not as much as acne does.


----------



## christal24 (Dec 30, 2007)

hey deary I too agree with everyone who is telling you to see a derm.  Ive had cystic acne since my highschool days and still get it form time to time Im almost 25.  Ive been on accutane 3 times.  

Do you live in the states?? Im guessing thats why its so expensive.  I think Ive taken for granted the medical system here in Canada.  I've always been covered under my dads insurance, so he only has to pay 80% of all the drugs I need.  I also have eczema and so my WHOLE life Ive been seeing derms and as you can guess the money adds up.  

*BUT honestly tell your mom HOW MUCH IT bothers YOU....this is YOUR FACE WE ARE TALKING ABOUT!  YOU can use all the products in the world BUT SOMETIMES YOU NEED TO SEE THE DOCTOR TO GET PRESCRIPTIONS.  *

*CANT YOU JUST SEE YOUR FAMILY DOCTOR ?????????????*


----------



## christal24 (Dec 30, 2007)

opps my bad I didnt read your post seeing that you are form ontario too sorry


----------



## christal24 (Dec 30, 2007)

For makeup that is great for covering scars I used makeup forever extreme camouflage concealer. I had this HUGE disgusting scar on my face from eczema the size of a penny and the only thing that would cover it up was that stuff from MUFE.  THat cover up is made to cover tattoos so its amazing.

Also another great line would be laroche posay, my derm recommended it.  I have extremely oily skin, I use toleraine line of products and efficlar.

BUT yah seeing derms in canada are very hard, you have to be refferred by your family doctor etc, and takes months to see them cause they are in such high demand.  *DO you have a family doctor??? they can prescribe stuff to you too: differen, erythromycin etc....*


----------



## x-ivy (Dec 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *christal24* 

 
_*DO you have a family doctor??? they can prescribe stuff to you too: differen, erythromycin etc....*_

 
I've seen my family doctor and she prescribed me dalacin t...
i'll post some pictures and you guys can tell me if it has improved at all because i don't see a difference *sighs*


----------



## lavina (Jan 1, 2008)

I've just started using Alpha Hydrox Enhanced Lotion for my extremely stubborn  moderate acne and hyperpigmentation(marks leftover after pimple that are not actually scars). It's a chemical exfoliant that contains 10% glycolic acid. You can read the reviews at makeupalley--->http://www.makeupalley.com/product/s...x/Moisturizers
oh and make sure you're using a gentle face cleanser! good luck!


----------



## rbella (Jan 1, 2008)

I have to agree with the advise about seeing a derm.  I had terrible, scarring acne and the only thing that helped me was accutane.  My derm also ran tests on me to find that I am highly allergic to parabens and anything containing paba.  So I always have to look at the ingredient list of any foundation, powder, moisturizer, soap, blush to make sure there aren't any methyl/propylparabens and make sure the front says "PABA Free".  Most derms won't run the test for this allergy unless you ask and I'm glad I did.  It didn't help with my cystic acne (accutane cured that) however, it did get rid of the tiny painful pimples I would get all over my face.  HTH!  Good luck to you!!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jan 1, 2008)

What is the difference between Roaccutane and Accutane?


----------



## rbella (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't think that there is any difference.  I think they started calling it "RoAccutane" after the company who manufactures Accutane (Roche).  Roche's sole rights to sell the product expired and now generic versions are available.  I think that is why it is called "RoAccutane".  HTH


----------



## x-ivy (Jan 2, 2008)

i'm also curious about accutane.....
my doctor ran a long list by me about all the problems you can have with it...liver failure, depression etc...yet my friend tried it and i keep hearing people mentiong to try it :s help?


----------



## rbella (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, they have to cover all the bases with you regarding any possible health conflicts.  Otherwise, they would be negligent.  However, when taking accutane, your Dr. should be monitoring your liver with blood tests, cross checking it with any current medications you are taking, have you take pregnancy tests every 3-6 months and evaluate you for depression. 

Honestly, I think it is a really great product.  It did wonders for my skin.  I think that if you have exhausted all your over the counter possibilities, then it would seem that having a doctor treat it would be the best option.  If you are nervous about the possible side effects then have him try something stronger than what you have currently used but with less side effects than the accutane.

I really feel that the majority of those who take it have a positive experience in the long run.  Having acne is a very emotionally exhausting condition and getting rid of it is one of the best feelings in the world.  

For reference-I've used pro-activ, all over counter remedies, retin-a, differin, tetracycline, birth control, microdermabrasion, obagi peels and md forte.  None of them worked for me.  The only thing that cured my cystic, painful acne was accutane.  However, because I waited so long (into late 20's) to treat it, I was left with severe scarring and underwent laser resurfacing.  Keep in mind that I also picked at my face all the time which caused most of the scarring.

HTH


----------



## x-ivy (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh I see, ok thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





If I were to use MAC foundation, what colour do you think I should use. The only thing I can tell you is that my Clinique Perfecly Real Compact Make-up is in shade 142 and my Superbalanced Compact Make-up SPF 20 is in the Spice colour. I don't know the equilvelent of those, but if you colour tell me, that would be great!


----------



## rbella (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm not sure what to tell you but you might try this:
http://members.lycos.co.uk/chiaxx/foundation.html
HTH!


----------



## kalikana (Jan 21, 2008)

I've had acne since I was 12 (I'm 18 now), and it's definitely had a huge effect on my life. I've tried Proactive too and it didn't work at all for me. Anyway, I can see that you live in Ontario.. and if you live near the GTA, I would really recommend Dr. Geller's Acne Clinic. I was really desperate when I came to them, because I thought, "Okay, if this doesn't work out then I don't have a choice but to live with this acne until it goes away by itself." But anyway, I'm telling you.. THEY WORK MIRACLES! Honestly, after a few months, I barely got any pimples and some of my scars have cleared just in time for my prom. And now, my skin looks so amazing and with the proper make-up it doesn't even look like I've had acne at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's $30 per visit, but I think it's totally worth it. Anyway, I know they have a clinic in Mississauga and Toronto, so if you feel like you're running out of options you should check them out.


----------



## Babylard (Jan 26, 2008)

have you tried the famous asparin mask?  it involves some tablets of asparin soaked in a bit of water mixed with honey. 

 I went to visit my family for the holidays and my sister was suffering from what you have (judging from the picture).  She had large pimples with blotchy skin.  I got her to "encrust" the problem areas with the mixture and leave it on for 45-60 minutes everyday for a week and then doing it every other day.  Of course you should test on a small area first and see if you have any negative reactions.  Try not to rub the problem areas as this may cause irritation.  I can honestly say that she is experiencing results, but of course it won't be a miracle.  You have to keep doing it for a while.  She has also tried proactive and murad.  proactive made her skin more angry and murad did nothing. make sure you got a nice moisturizer to counteract the drying effects.  using jojoba oil in your skincare is also good as it can open pores and help your acne meds work a bit better.  jojoba oil is a great moisturizer.  i personally use a hot towel and soften my blackhaed skin and then massage in jojoba oil and repeat for about 15 minutes and then follow up with acne meds.  helps a lot!

good luck!


----------



## imbossy (Feb 10, 2008)

Try checking out 

ACNE.ORG


So informative and will get more intensive advise!


----------



## elektra513 (Feb 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x-ivy* 

 
_Yeah, everyone keeps saying to use Lush
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I might just have to beg my Mum to try yet another thing...

Oh...and I exfoliate every morning. If I don't then my skin peels all day and gets *really* oily_

 
You should really consider AHA/BHA treatment rather than a manual exfoliator. It has been my experience that physical scrubs are too harsh on the skin, which causes inflammation and then the hyperpigmentation gets worse. Add that to the actual acne, and it's just a vicious cycle.
Post-inflammatory hyperpigmentation does need to heal but it really can't until the actual acne is resolved, so the best thing for you to do is check out the derm.

My skin acts somewhat like yours and I've been learning how to prevent the pop-ups so that the stuff you see can heal from Dr. Baumann's book. It's really, really helpful just because not everyone's skin acts the same, but some things are common among certain skins.

Hope this helps you.


----------

